# Royal Hospital Haslar - Hampshire, Feb 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Feb 25, 2015)

*Royal Hospital Haslar*

A brief bit of history, as it's already pretty well known.. Founded in the reign of King George I in 1753, Haslar was one of the several hospitals serving in the Portsmouth urban area, but had been the country's foremost - and ultimately last - military hospital. It held up to 350 beds, but had a number of notable specialist medical facilities, including a decompression chamber and a zymotic isolation ward. In 2007 it's military status was withdrawn, and in the summer of 2009 all civilian medical services at Haslar were relocated to the Queen Alexandra Hospital, and as a result the site has been derelict ever since.

Visited with SlimJim, thanks for being my taxi for the day - was thoroughly enjoyable!

Slightly behind scheduled and in sub-zero temperatures we arrived around 7:00am, with dawn already beginning to break we were against the clock - but one benefit is we got a cracking sun rise! After the usual jumping fences/walls and fighting through brambles we found ourselves inside - but it was the catering building. We snapped our pictures and decided to move on.. unfortunately the only way to the main building was across the walkway.. and yup that was sealed tight! If you can't go through it, go over it right? We clambered around and found ourselves on the roof of the walkway, just as we got over I thought we were in.. until I peeked over the wall and guess who's standing there? Only Mr. Secca Guard. Anyhow, we still managed to get some awesome shots, so now on with the pictures!

A lovely sunrise just as it was breaking the clouds!


































































Apologies the lighting is a bit whacko on the next 2, it was a very dark room, first time i've had to light somewhere up with a torch and didn't exactly have a lot of time 































Sorry but i saw this and had to snap a picture.. I'll remove it if it offends anyone, but I thought it was quite funny 











I think an external like this is the universal 'I've been caught and am currently being escorted out by secca' haha!






If you're still here - thanks for looking! ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 25, 2015)

Glad you finally got to see it..looks like you saw most of it.hope you enjoyed your day here.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice one Squid!  Here's a few I got, courtesy of my cheap-o bridge camera  There's a few analogue shots to come, I'll post them when I get them developed! Also there's a few more shots on my flickr!



DSC03666 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



DSC03683 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Moving along the roof tops 


Squid by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



DSC03693 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



DSC03700 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



DSC03706 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



Lab Kit by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



Centrifuge by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



DSC03715 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



DSC03663 by SlimJim UE, on Flickr



Bog Shot III by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

Thanks for looking! 

SJ


----------



## HughieD (Feb 26, 2015)

Two great sets. Loving the whiteboard comments!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 26, 2015)

You two have done well there. Nice to see this place again, I might have to make another visit. Thanks for sharing


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 26, 2015)

Great pics, you two.


----------



## krela (Feb 26, 2015)

I wonder which dick wrote that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cracking photos from both.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 26, 2015)

still tempted via this place, nicely done you two


----------



## smiler (Feb 26, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks to you both.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice to see some different pics as well as some favourite areas too, well done boys!


----------



## cuboard (Feb 27, 2015)

Awesome report and some brilliant snaps! great job


----------



## Big Bill (Mar 2, 2015)

Love this place, bit sad ot see it go to ruin though!

Spent a while their when it was a hospital, after looking through the pictures, can remember sitting in several places pictured!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice one guys. Fantastic photography, totally worth the bust! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Clutch (May 9, 2015)

Gorgeous shots, well played son!


----------

